# mkiv front bag question



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a set of bagyard bombers for the front of my mkiv and the front end does not go that low at all, do the air lifts go lthat much lower then the bagyards. I pulled the wheel off the other night and jacked up the control arm and it doesnt even hit the subframe the strut bottoms out :banghead: I know i could run audi 90 bushings and get a little more out of it but anyone else know any other tricks with the bagyards??


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

are you sure the strut is all the way bottomed out in the spindle? Audi bushings will blow through the o-rings. Did you buy them used? Make sure it's the bomber strut and and oem bushing.(no oem bearing) Some people accidently run the bearing which will raise up your car.


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

It's all the way in the spindle and what o ring would the Audi bushing blow out iv never heard of that issue with them and I am running a stock mkiv bushing and bearing right now what do you mean run it with no bearing how would it turn then


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

The bagyards were designed to sit on the strumount bushing, anything else and it will put added stress on the internals of the top plate of the bag(where the O-ring is, and you will eventually leak/destroy. If you look at the top of the bagyard bomber, there is either a white or red plastic piece above the top plate, but below the locking nut. This is the bearing. so when you buy use the OEM strut mount bushing, you don't install the OEM bearing(because the strut already has one)


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

:banghead::banghead: disregard. it helps when I read the hole thing. I thought you were a MKv sorry, lack of sleep.....


----------



## 1990redcorradog60 (Mar 31, 2009)

durty:dub said:


> I have a set of bagyard bombers for the front of my mkiv and the front end does not go that low at all, do the air lifts go lthat much lower then the bagyards. I pulled the wheel off the other night and jacked up the control arm and it doesnt even hit the subframe the strut bottoms out :banghead: I know i could run audi 90 bushings and get a little more out of it but anyone else know any other tricks with the bagyards??





fasttt600 said:


> The bagyards were designed to sit on the strumount bushing, anything else and it will put added stress on the internals of the top plate of the bag(where the O-ring is, and you will eventually leak/destroy. If you look at the top of the bagyard bomber, there is either a white or red plastic piece above the top plate, but below the locking nut. This is the bearing. so when you buy use the OEM strut mount bushing, you don't install the OEM bearing(because the strut already has one)


So do you just run the rubber dampner piece?


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

No way you have to run the bushing and the bearing, on the mkiv anyway I think the Audi 90 bushings are going to have to be the way to go not sure what else to do


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you sure you have bombers?? Is the strut all the way down in the knukle? It should be protruding out the bottom by 1/8" or so. Colin is running bombers and he is REALLY low...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Are you sure you have bombers?? Is the strut all the way down in the knukle? It should be protruding out the bottom by 1/8" or so. Colin is running bombers and he is REALLY low...


Are you sure Colin is running the stock upper strut mount bushings with his Bombers? The bombers aren't typically short enough to allow the Mk4 to lay the subframe unless they're used with a shorter upper assembly.


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Are you sure you have bombers?? Is the strut all the way down in the knukle? It should be protruding out the bottom by 1/8" or so. Colin is running bombers and he is REALLY low...


yeah their bombers alright thats the look im looking for and i just cant get it the strut is all the way down in the knuckle and the control arm doesnt even hit the subframe if anyone can get more info on this set that will be awesome, what bushings is he running and maby is it swapped to a tt knuckle and lca, i mean when i brought the bombers this was the result i was expecting, also it was not aired out for like 9 months i dont think that should have anything to do with it right


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

durty:dub said:


> yeah their bombers alright thats the look im looking for and i just cant get it the strut is all the way down in the knuckle and the control arm doesnt even hit the subframe if anyone can get more info on this set that will be awesome, what bushings is he running and maby is it swapped to a tt knuckle and lca, i mean when i brought the bombers this was the result i was expecting, also it was not aired out for like 9 months i dont think that should have anything to do with it right


He has stock spindles, IDF lower control arms and a IDF sectioned subframe with motor mounts i believe. but neither will effect how low the car goes in the front, they will just alleviate binding. 

What lower control arm bushings are you running?


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> He has stock spindles, IDF lower control arms and a IDF sectioned subframe with motor mounts i believe. but neither will effect how low the car goes in the front, they will just alleviate binding.
> 
> What lower control arm bushings are you running?


i have the stock control arm bushings, but the idf control will make a difference with clearing the subframe but mine doesnt even hit yet to have the issue


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Are you sure Colin is running the stock upper strut mount bushings with his Bombers? The bombers aren't typically short enough to allow the Mk4 to lay the subframe unless they're used with a shorter upper assembly.


What MechEngg said. I just spoke to Colin the other day, actually - he confirmed that he's still using the stock bearing and bushing.

And Will, Eddy should've told you that running anything but the OE bushing/bearing is a bad idea and will destroy the Bombers as well as the Supremes. It's important that the bushing/bearing seal directly against the top plate or you will eat o-rings for breakfast, lunch and dinner. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bombers with oem bushings and bearings 17" wheels.
pics from my ancient imageshack account
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...geshack.us/a/img411/1967/dscf0085td.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...mageshack.us/a/img14/787/dscf0084mn.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...ageshack.us/a/img217/7186/dscf0090f.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
this pic proves that its bagyards.  
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...imageshack.us/a/img38/836/dscf0094k.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...geshack.us/a/img694/4548/photo0175o.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah eating o-rings is not in my diet at all  and that jetta is perfect thats what im looking misha im going to have to hit you up and have you take a look and see whats going on here im really running out of ideas did you do the install on that jetta? its russ by the way with black 20th :wave:


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

well I measured the ftg and i got 22.5 on the d/s and 23 on the p/s, shouldn't it be at least another inch or 1/2 an inch?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

durty:dub said:


> yeah eating o-rings is not in my diet at all  and that jetta is perfect thats what im looking misha im going to have to hit you up and have you take a look and see whats going on here im really running out of ideas did you do the install on that jetta? its russ by the way with black 20th :wave:


 Hey Russ.
i did that jetta install like over 2 year ago, let me ask you this, what control arm bushings do you have, i am asking this because im doing another mk4 jetta right now and client has red poly control arm bushing installed and i could tell you right now that they hold him good 1/2" 
did you install it all by yourself ,how long ago?


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^^^^I would imagine that would put alot of excess stress on those bolts yeah? 

Maybe not but just curious. 

:beer:


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> Hey Russ.
> i did that jetta install like over 2 year ago, let me ask you this, what control arm bushings do you have, i am asking this because im doing another mk4 jetta right now and client has red poly control arm bushing installed and i could tell you right now that they hold him good 1/2"
> did you install it all by yourself ,how long ago?


im running the stock contorl bushing newer one of course their not the origanil ones but oem gti bushings and i did the install myself its been like 2 years now its held up just fine and its always just had this issue like i said bebefore the ftg is 22.5 im assuming it shold be lower then that from what other cars look like


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> Hey Russ.
> i did that jetta install like over 2 year ago, let me ask you this, *what control arm bushings do you have*, i am asking this because im doing another mk4 jetta right now and client has red poly control arm bushing installed and i could tell you right now that they hold him good 1/2"
> did you install it all by yourself ,how long ago?


I asked the same question above, he said stock bushings so that can't be it either.


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

im really mind boggled by this you can agree with me right 22.5 ftg on bagyards is not right it should be lower


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

durty:dub said:


> im really mind boggled by this you can agree with me right 22.5 ftg on bagyards is not right it should be lower


 come by i'll look at it, i am sure you missed something., like trimming subframe or pinch welds above the wheel. 
i just finished the one with poly bushings and it is held up good 1/2" by the bushings and definitely puts a lot of excess stress onto those bolts as Kuncle20 mentioned. 
im uploading pics t my Flickr as we speak.


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> come by i'll look at it, i am sure you missed something., like trimming subframe or pinch welds above the wheel.
> i just finished the one with poly bushings and it is held up good 1/2" by the bushings and definitely puts a lot of excess stress onto those bolts as Kuncle20 mentioned.
> im uploading pics t my Flickr as we speak.


 yeah im going to have to stop by ill hit you up this week and drive it on over thanks for the help man


----------

